# Rear Differential/Carrier Removal



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

Alright...so step one in the Haldex reseal process is removing the assembly from the car.

I have seem a few pictures of the rear carrier off of the car, but no true accounts of anybody actually doing this themselves or pictures of the process. If I don't hear from anyone I'll just wing it myself (with some help) but I figured I would ask first to see if anybody at all has experience or tips.

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

It's pretty straight forward, no need for a write-up. I made my own Delrin bush replacements. Here's the "After":

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/brakes_and_suspension/rear-suspension-rebuild










During:


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

MCPaudiTT said:


> It's pretty straight forward, no need for a write-up. I made my own Delrin bush replacements. Here's the "After":
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/brakes_and_suspension/rear-suspension-rebuild
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! Thank you so much!

Any chance you'd be willing to make another set of those Delrin bushings? :laugh:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't have any dimensions. What's it worth to you?


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

PM'd.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

4 bolts hold it to the car, the rest is just axles to diff flanges, driveshaft to rear diff, lateral links (arms) to subframe, and swaybar links to the bar. I know it's a late response, but it's stupid simple.


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

20v master said:


> 4 bolts hold it to the car, the rest is just axles to diff flanges, driveshaft to rear diff, lateral links (arms) to subframe, and swaybar links to the bar. I know it's a late response, but it's stupid simple.


Awesome. I'm psyched that it's so easy.

Thanks again for the responses; they're going to be a huge help!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

